# Middle Earth Name Game



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2003)

Continue from here:


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 4, 2003)

Since I have not participated in this game before, I hope I am right in assuming that I take the last letter of each word as the first letter of each of my words.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2004)

Limpë - Yet another drink of the Elves...

Ondolindë - Quenya name for Gondolin

(sorry for the 'e's )


----------



## Éomond (Jan 13, 2004)

Éowyn - daughter of Éomund, sister of Éomer, cousin of Théodred, niece of King Théoden. She fought in the Battle of the Pelennor Field and killed the Witch-King. Soon after she married Faramir Steward of Gondor, Prince of Ithilien.

Eorl - called "The Young." He lead his people, the Éothéod, out of north to aid Gondor in the Fields of Celebrant(?). For his help the Steward Cirion gave him and the Éothéod the Calenardhon (named Rohan, and the Éothéod called the Rohirrim)

sorry they're both long!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 17, 2004)

Nazgûl - Coolest. Characters. Ever. I'm sure we all know 

Lugburz - Orkish name for Barad-Dur


----------



## Éomond (Jan 25, 2004)

Last Alliance - Formed bye Kind Gil-Galad and King Elendil at the end of the Second Age to defeat Sauron.

Zirakzigil - The Dwarves' name for the mountain also called Celebdil or Silvertine, above the Dwarf-kingdom of Khazad-dûm. On its peak stood Durin's Tower, and this was the site of the final battle between Gandalf and Durin's Bane. thanks to EoA for this one


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

Ezellohar - the green mound where the Two Trees grew
Lady of the Stars- Title for Varda, who made the stars from Telperion's dew drops


----------



## grendel (Jan 27, 2004)

Ravenhill - a hill on the southern spur of the Lonely Mountain, where the dwarves built a watchtower.

Scatha - dragon of the Grey Mountains, slain by Fram (son of Eotheod)


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2004)

Lindórinand -‘Vale of the Land of the Singers’ ancient name for Lorien before Celeborn and Galadriel settled there

Alatáriel - Quenya name for Galadriel


----------



## Éomond (Feb 3, 2004)

Dunland - Land west of Rohan. The people of Dunland gave the Rohirrim trouble for many years untill the Battle of Helm's Deep.

Lorien - One of the Valar.


----------



## Isthir (Feb 18, 2004)

Dispossessed, The: The House of Fëanor.

Nahar: Horse of Oromë.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll take the last letter in dispossessed, rather than the e in the:

Dúnedain - Rangers of the forests, Men of Numenor gone over the Misty Mountains, the last remainders of Westernesse, who kept their noble traits despite everything. Their leader is Aragorn, also called Estel, also called the Dúnadan, also called many other names...

Radagast - also called Radagast the Brown. Third in the great hierarchy of Wizards (or the Isteri), had a special gift for birds. Comes (although he is unaware of it) to Gandalf's aid, when he is imprisoned by Saruman in Orthanc.


----------



## Arwen48 (Mar 27, 2004)

Nob - hobbit working at the Prancing Pony

Thorondir - steward of Gondor


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 27, 2004)

Beren - lover of Luthien, the Man to have returned with one of the Silmarils.
Radagast the Brown - one of the Istari, dealing mostly with animals.


----------



## Arwen48 (Apr 1, 2004)

Nazgul - the black riders, servants of Sauron

Thengel - father of Théoden, king of Rohan


----------



## grendel (Apr 2, 2004)

Lossarnach = region of Gondor, southwest of Minas Tirith

Lagduf = orc of Cirith Ungol; was killed in the fight between bands of orcs over Frodo and his gear.


----------



## Arwen48 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hasufel - dark grey horse given to Aragorn by the Rohirrim

Fangorn - mysterious forest on the borders of Rohan


----------



## Starflower (May 13, 2004)

Nevrast : where the High King Turgon had his house before he built Gondolin
Nogrod : one of the great ancient cities of the Dwarves


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2004)

Table Spoons - Bilbo's hilarious present to the Sackville Bagginses


Drogo - Frodo's father who suposedly was drownded because his weight sank his boat *chuckles*


----------



## Aulë (Jun 20, 2004)

Ooo, I remember this game! 
The fun thing to do is to make is as difficult as possible for the next person. 

Sharkey - The name given to Saruman whilst he was doing his best to turn The Shire into a minature version of the Bronx.
Old Toby - A variety of the product sometimes called 'pipe-weed' that gives similar symptoms as a current-day herb.


----------



## grendel (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, yeah.... great fun, thanks, Rog!  

Yavanna = an Ainu, spouse of Aule
Yellow Face = Gollum's name for the Sun


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 1, 2004)

Aragorn: Arwen's guy

Eowin: Faramir's girl


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 2, 2004)

Neekerbreeker - The coolest fly in all of the world! Happens to be quite annoying and has a sweet tooth for hobbits.

Narchoth - Red Fang; The big bad wolf who gaurded Angband...I think...


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 3, 2004)

Rohan: Where the good horses are

Hama: Doorwarden for the good king thereof...


----------



## Aulë (Jul 6, 2004)

Newbury - A place in northern Buckland
Amon Lhaw - The Hill of Hearing in the Emyn Muil


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2004)

Yrch - Plural sindarian of 'Orc'

West - Typically a symbol for lots of good things in Middle Earth... Further west you go, better things get


----------



## Aulë (Jul 6, 2004)

Holly - A thorny tree that was abundant in the land of Hollin.

Tunnelly - A family of Hobbits in Bree


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmm.... two Y's....

Yavanna - Ainu lady of things that grow (Plants, Trees....)

Yellow Face - Gollum's refference to the Sun


----------



## Aulë (Jul 23, 2004)

BC: Yellow Face was used about 5 posts prior to yours 


Old Gammidgy - Roper Gamgee's father

Enemy - A common term for either Sauron or Morgoth and their forces.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 27, 2004)

Whoops.

Well there's so many 'Y's.... ahem  

I wont even give these two a shot


----------



## Glory (Feb 18, 2005)

Man is hard to find 'Y' starting words...

yahte= "neck" in quenya

yalumesse= "once upon a time"


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 1, 2005)

Elendil- King of Gondor, killed by Sauron

Elrond- frosty elf guy, famous for his Council

Ok, ok first time y'know.


----------



## grendel (Mar 2, 2005)

Limlight = tributary of Andiun; marked one boundary of the Field of Celebrant

Dunhere = lord of Harrowdale, of Rohan


----------



## spirit (May 18, 2005)

Telpe - Quenya word for Silver.

Éomer - Son of Éomund.


----------



## Shagrat (Sep 25, 2005)

Dúnedain - I love the characters (The Gray Company), their nobility and the sadness associated with them.


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 18, 2007)

Earwen=wife of Finarfin
Radagast=one of the Five Wizards


----------



## Starflower (Aug 26, 2007)

Nenya - the Ring of Adamant
Tumladen - the valley where Gondolin was built


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 1, 2007)

Aranruth - 'King's Ire', Thingol's sword

Narog - The chief river of West Beleriand


----------



## Glory (Oct 15, 2007)

Haldir: is the name of the elf who guides the fellowship to Caras Galadhon. 

Gondor: Dúnedain kingdom founded by Isildur and Anárion.


----------



## Kelendil (Feb 8, 2008)

Red Arrow: A symbol used by Godor to summon help in times of desperation.

Radbug: An Orc from Cirith Ungol.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 29, 2008)

Windfola: Eowyn's horse in Rohan

Gimli: Leglolas's sparring partner.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 7, 2008)

Asfaloth - Glorfindel's horse

Illuin - one of the Lamps of the Valar


----------



## Illuin (Sep 7, 2008)

*Himling* - Tiny island off the coast of ME; the tip of Himring (Maedhros’ fortress).
*Nimloth* - The White Tree of Numenor. Sauron had it burned.


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 7, 2008)

This was ridiculously hard. Good job haha. Also, I apologize for using two elvish words/phrases.

Ya - Elvish pronoun "who"

Yenearsira - Elvish holiday "Winter Solstice


----------



## Starflower (Sep 8, 2008)

Illuin said:


> *Himling* - Tiny island off the coast of ME; the tip of Himring (Maedhros’ fortress).
> *Nimloth* - The White Tree of Numenor. Sauron had it burned.




Gandalf - The Wizard 
Huor - Father of Tuor and Nienor, husband to Morwen

And Aisteru, the aim of the game is to come up with words that start with the last letters of the previous entry 

So you might want to try again...


Sf.


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 8, 2008)

shoot! I'm really embarrassed! I swear that I replied to a post with two that ended in "y" but I must have done.....

I can't explain it, but I promise I am not as dumb as my post made me out to be. Sorry guys! I hope you believe me.


anyway....

Fingolfin - High King of Noldor in Beleriand

Rumil of Tirion - Loremaster of Noldor. Invented the alphabet which eventually evolved into Tengwar.



Sorry again, I don't know how that happened...


----------



## Illuin (Sep 8, 2008)

> by Aisteru
> shoot! I'm really embarrassed! I swear that I replied to a post with two that ended in "y" but I must have done.....


 
You were probably looking on the wrong page. I've done it a few times; it happens.

*Nivrim *- The part of Doriath west of the Sirion
*Narchost* - the western "tooth" of Mordor .


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah i think I was....


Melkor/Morgoth - The most powerful Ainu who first made dissonance in the Music which shaped the world.

Teleri - The third and last of the elf clans to come to Aman.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 9, 2008)

Rethe/Hamilath

as well as

Ivanneth

And I just showed up because of the opportunity for extra via the slash. Sorry for the H's. *runs away*


----------



## Illuin (Sep 9, 2008)

Had to get a threesome in there


----------



## Starflower (Sep 11, 2008)

OK... we're doing threes now? 

Eilenaer\Halifirien = site of Elendil's tomb
Herucalmo = Consort to Queen Tar-Vanimeldë


----------



## Burzum (Oct 19, 2008)

Ringwraith/Nazgul - the Nine....

Ondoher - the king of Gondor slain in the war with wainriders


----------

